# Car Repairs You Should Definitely Avoid



## Eddyde (Dec 20, 2016)

Saw this on youtube thought ya'll might enjoy:


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 20, 2016)

this was great, I like the coil spring stuffed with tennis balls, but the woodies were pretty neat also.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 20, 2016)

At a former job we almost had the broken truck on the lift happen. It was a less than 10 year old Caddy. Mechanic started the lift and the body started to fold. Quickly got it on the ground. The car was parked on gravel all its life. Rotted away. 
The machined rotor I have seen  and photographed. The caliper seized to the spindle and the pad wore the outer surface of the rotor. Owner complained about a clunk. It was the inner half of the rotor bouncing around the hub. He never complained about the car pulling to one side.
Pierre


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I've seen rotors like that. Gives the word unaware a whole new meaning.  Mike


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 20, 2016)

I think the best one was the air conditioner and generator combo. Where would those people be without zip-ties and duct tape?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 21, 2016)

the 4x4 front brake (2:24) is the worst one i have ever seen 
the wrenches holding on the tire (1:53) was priceless too!
the whole thing made me wince in agony


----------



## brino (Dec 21, 2016)

Yup after seeing that I KNOW that I am a master mechanic!
-brino


----------



## eastokie (Dec 29, 2016)

i bought a car at a auction once,drove it around the block , heard strange noise from front brake, no pads on one rotor !!!!! rotor was ok,went an bought set of pads to get it home, rotor only had minor scratches, makes me wonder, they drove it 60 mile to auction ..


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 29, 2016)

wawoodman said:


> ....snip.....Where would those people be without zip-ties and duct tape?


Hey, wait a minute.  I thought we all carry those supplies with us wherever we go...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't think I can bear to watch that vid, don't have the guts. hehe.


----------



## kvt (Jan 15, 2017)

Just think cars like that are on the road next to you .    Brakes what brakes,  that is what the hole in the floorboard are for.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 15, 2017)

OK, Fred Flintstone!


----------



## kvt (Jan 15, 2017)

they guy brought the car in was so rusted out the floor was gone.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 15, 2017)

I can remember in my very young age, riding in some of the old oilfield trucks grand dad operated.  We watched the road go by looking thru the floor of the truck!

And brakes on those old trucks, they didn't get changed out until the squeal got too loud to stand!  Or the highway patrol stopped you first!


----------



## kvt (Jan 15, 2017)

problem was there were not any in our area,   except in the next town one day a month when they did driver license testing and issuance.   Thus if they had a way to go and  somewhat stop  they would doit out on the country roads.   Well the cops would almost let them get by in town as well if they stayed off the highway which was the main street in town.   one old guy brought in one of his old trucks one day and said fix it so that I would pass inspection so that he could drive it on the highway as he needed to make runs to the next town,   (14 miles away but the town with the Highway patrol occasionally)   I told him it would almost be cheeper to buy a new one.   But he was one of these that would  repair it if it cost 5 dollars less that a new one.


----------



## rwm (Jan 15, 2017)

Hysterical!!!


----------



## ebolton (Feb 13, 2017)

I used to drive a Jeep. It got so rusted out, on a few occasions I saw something I wanted on the road (bungie cord, screwdriver, etc) and I was able to straddle the object and reach through where the floor was supposed to be to pick it up. I pulled the body off and replaced it with a fiberglass tub.

I lost the brakes on that Jeep so often I lost count. The double reservoirs on top of the master cylinder meant nothing. If one wheel had a problem, the whole braking system went down.

I lost a rear wheel on that Jeep going around a corner. The two piece rear axle separated, and The wheel and larger portion of the axle crossed a bus stop where kids had been picked up a few minutes before, and crashed through a garage door. Luckily the garage was empty as the owner was preparing to tear it down.

But the reason I don't drive that vehicle today is because the plates that held the steering box to the frame buckled while I was going around a rotary in a Massachusetts city at noon on a weekday a few years ago. I completely lost steering. Nobody got hit, and I was able to stop and get towed OK (irritating a lot of people but not harming them), but it was so frightening I've not moved the Jeep since the tow truck  dropped it in my driveway.

Sometimes I miss it, especially in the winter- I live in New Hampshire, and I loved being able to help people by pulling them out of the snow. I miss being able to go anywhere anytime. I don't miss living from one calamity to the next.

-Ed


----------



## hvontres (Feb 16, 2017)

I just checked, and there are 9 more of these.... I feel a youtube binge coming on


----------



## aliva (Feb 16, 2017)

A friends father had his truck break in half on the lift. He sued the garage and won. He got the value of the truck


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 16, 2017)

There's a reddit thread for shop mechanics caled "justrolledintotheshop".  You'll see a lot of this kind of thing there, including a few folded trucks.  According to what I've read there, it could be the mechanic's fault for not lifting it properly. Scary thought eh?  I bought an old Dodge Dakota Sport once where the owner fixed a failed headlight switch, by cutting all the lights loose from the harness, and running his own wiring and switches for low/high beam.  He told me he was an electrical engineer! LOL As if anyone would believe that after seeing his work, but it held me over until I got something better.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like a Dominican Republic video.... For real...


----------



## jocat54 (Jul 23, 2018)

When I worked in a Chevy Dealership in Corpus Christi the Rangers from Parde Island National Seashore would bring some of their vehicles in for repairs. They brought in one that was *EDIT-*2 years old  ( it was older than that but still under the corrosion warranty) and the frame had rusted into in several places. Chevrolet would not honor the rust warranty due to the conditions it was used in. Sand and saltwater makes short work of steel.


----------

